# setterm issue



## amd64 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have just started to use freebsd(8) again and when i issued the command setterm, it says that its not found and i search the ports and it does not exist.

Has this been taken out or something?


Many thanks 


Paul


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2009)

What's it supposed to do? I've never heard of it and I've been using fbsd since 3.0.

Googled it, looks like a Linux command. Please note that FreeBSD is _not_ Linux.


----------



## amd64 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi SirDice ,


The command i was issuing was setterm blank 0 stops the screen blanking after a certain time set there (0) is. I understand freebsd is not linux, its unix, but linux is part unix. Anyway im sure i used it on it, i certain used it on mac which is unix which i had a problem with which i solved with it.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2009)

By default the screen doesn't blank. At least the console screen doesn't. 

Are you running X?


----------



## amd64 (Dec 18, 2009)

sorry my misstake, i was using the same setterm command but trying to set the screen to blank after a minute. No i am not using X im just using the console as its only a vpnserver im setting up.


----------



## amd64 (Dec 18, 2009)

no worries, just found a work around for it 


thanks


----------



## mickey (Dec 18, 2009)

Speaking of the console, i guess what you are looking for is:
`$ vidcontrol -t off`

From vidcontrol(1):

```
-t N | off
             Set the screensaver timeout to N seconds, or turns it off.
```


----------

